# Happy Birthday Merlot!!!



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Birthday, hope it's a good one.


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy, happy birthday, Merlot!


----------



## Snip 13

I don't know but I've been told...
Superman is getting old....
Don't you worry, don't you fear...
It only happens once a year....
Happy birthday!!!!!!


----------



## mollyanne

Happy Birthday Merlot!
*I just read in your profile that you rarely drink Merlot...
Well, this could be that rare occasion...Cheers! **(^__^)*


----------



## kadesma

Happy Birthday to a wonderful member of our family. Have a full happy day.
kadema


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Birthday!!  Have a great day.


----------



## Merlot

Oh wow thank you all!! I love the cards!! The poems... and the wishes!! It's good to have a "2nd family" 

I stayed up too late last night. I was in one of those horrible, weepy moods that happens once a year these days  (a special thank you to dawgluver for catching it lol)  My plans for the day: relax, make some appetizers for tonights WVU game. Carolina Charm: Pumpkin Dip! (check this out, how cute is that!) along with bacon wrapped peppers, sausage balls, maybe some buffalo chicken dip.

I also have to get creative and try to puffy paint a spider web and spider on my childs t-shirt for school. (next week is fall festival and day 1 is wear a shirt with spiders or bats on it which not one single store in my town seems to sell!) 

Thanks again!!   By the way.. it's my 40th


----------



## Somebunny

Happy Birthday Merlot!


----------



## vitauta

happy birthday wishes to you, merlot.--your 40th is it?  you're just a baby still....and i think you just (thank your lucky stars) missed being a scorpio--you're much too nice.


----------



## Kylie1969

Wishing you a fabulous birthday Merlot


----------



## Somebunny

vitauta said:
			
		

> happy birthday wishes to you, merlot.--your 40th is it?  you're just a baby still....and i think you just (thank your lucky stars) missed being a scorpio--you're much too nice.



Errmm....... What's wrong with Scorpios Vitauta? ;-)


----------



## vitauta

oh, sorry, i didn't see you standing there, bunny.  jk, jk--just checking to see if you guys were paying attention.  i know you'll be parading past here with your birthdays any day now, donning your scorpion passion suits.  no, really, bunny, some of my best friends....


----------



## Merlot

Thank you all so much!  I am a Libra through and through, right down to the indeciveness.


----------



## Kylie1969

Your 40th Merlot...what a great age! I am 43, so not much older...the 40's are good 

Your day and evening sound great...have a really wonderful time 



Merlot said:


> Oh wow thank you all!! I love the cards!! The poems... and the wishes!! It's good to have a "2nd family"
> 
> I stayed up too late last night. I was in one of those horrible, weepy moods that happens once a year these days  (a special thank you to dawgluver for catching it lol)  My plans for the day: relax, make some appetizers for tonights WVU game. Carolina Charm: Pumpkin Dip! (check this out, how cute is that!) along with bacon wrapped peppers, sausage balls, maybe some buffalo chicken dip.
> 
> I also have to get creative and try to puffy paint a spider web and spider on my childs t-shirt for school. (next week is fall festival and day 1 is wear a shirt with spiders or bats on it which not one single store in my town seems to sell!)
> 
> Thanks again!!   By the way.. it's my 40th


----------



## Merlot

I dated a Scorpio once.... 


jk, he was fine.. really...


----------



## CWS4322

Happy Birthday, Merlot! Are you celebrating with a glass of merlot?


----------



## Merlot

Kylie1969 said:


> Your 40th Merlot...what a great age! I am 43, so not much older...the 40's are good
> 
> Your day and evening sound great...have a really wonderful time


 
My child thinks I'm ancient


----------



## Merlot

CWS4322 said:


> Happy Birthday, Merlot! Are you celebrating with a glass of merlot?


 
lol no, although I do have some sangria mix in there.  Maybe one glass.  I can't handle more then that


----------



## Somebunny

vitauta said:
			
		

> oh, sorry, i didn't see you standing there, bunny.  jk, jk--just checking to see if you guys were paying attention.  i know you'll be parading past here with your birthdays any day now, donning your scorpion passion suits.  no, really, bunny, some of my best friends....



Rofl !!!!!!


----------



## tinlizzie

Have a fun rest-of-the-day and a wonderful coming year.  Sending along an invisible rose bouquet.  Just put your nose r-e-e-a-l close to the screen......


----------



## Merlot

It works!   Thank You


----------



## chopper

Hope I'm not too late!  Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Merlot

chopper said:


> Hope I'm not too late! Happy Birthday!!


 
Never too late for good wishes   Thank you!


----------



## taxlady

Oh dear, I almost missed your birthday. I hope it has been a great day. 40, I remember 40. For the next years you are at one of your peaks. Enjoy it.


----------



## taxlady

Merlot said:


> I dated a Scorpio once....
> 
> 
> jk, he was fine.. really...


I'm happily married to a Scorpio. Scorpios are smart, funny, loyal, ... just don't cross a Scorpio.


----------



## Snip 13

I was half asleep when I wrote the message,  I wrote it wrong 

2nd time lucky lol!

I don't know but I've been told...
Tinkerbell is getting old...
But don't you worry, don't you fear....
It only happens once a year...

Happy birthday again!!!!!!

Life begins at 40 and besides Libra woman are always gorgeous lol!


----------



## Merlot

taxlady said:


> Oh dear, I almost missed your birthday. I hope it has been a great day. 40, I remember 40. For the next years you are at one of your peaks. Enjoy it.


 
I better enjoy this peak while I can!  Thank you!


----------



## Merlot

Snip 13 said:


> I was half asleep when I wrote the message, I wrote it wrong
> 
> 2nd time lucky lol!
> 
> I don't know but I've been told...
> Tinkerbell is getting old...
> But don't you worry, don't you fear....
> It only happens once a year...
> 
> Happy birthday again!!!!!!
> 
> Life begins at 40 and besides Libra woman are always gorgeous lol!


 
"Runs and looks in mirror and sees wild hair, puffy face and dark circles."    I'm sure my goregousness will kick in after some caffiene!  lol


----------

